# Looking for a job with 476 visa



## oldsoldier (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello all,

Please if there's anyone with the 476 visa, is there any chance you could give any information/advice on looking for a job in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## GiraffesGiraffes (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

What kind of industry do you want to find a job in? I think the best website to use (general-purpose) is seek[dot]com[dot]au


----------



## oldsoldier (Aug 9, 2012)

GiraffesGiraffes said:


> Hi,
> 
> What kind of industry do you want to find a job in? I think the best website to use (general-purpose) is seek[dot]com[dot]au


Hi GiraffesGiraffes,

Thanks for this information :clap2:. I've actually been using that. I'm searching for work either as a metallurgist or a materials engineer in any industry. Please let me know if you've got any other leads. Thanks once again.

Best wishes

P.S. Are you in Oz at the moment? I'm in Melbourne and won't mind meeting up if it's okay with you.


----------



## GiraffesGiraffes (Jul 14, 2012)

Other good websites are:

employment[dot]byron[dot]com[dot]au
mycareer[dot]com[dot]au

Sorry, can't meet up as I am still in the UK but will be going to Sydney soon.



oldsoldier said:


> Hi GiraffesGiraffes,
> 
> Thanks for this information :clap2:. I've actually been using that. I'm searching for work either as a metallurgist or a materials engineer in any industry. Please let me know if you've got any other leads. Thanks once again.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldsoldier (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok, no worries. Thanks for the information though. 

Best wishes


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

*476 visa acknowledgement mail*

Hi, I got an acknowledgement email from support officer and just want to know is support officer the case office? and did anyone got acknowledgment email before getting the visa for 476 visa subclass? if it is yes please tell me what is next to come and the time frame. thnx


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi i got a email too from the officer on april 30... and she requested to submit the documents character, ielts, meds...





prasadbc9 said:


> Hi, I got an acknowledgement email from support officer and just want to know is support officer the case office? and did anyone got acknowledgment email before getting the visa for 476 visa subclass? if it is yes please tell me what is next to come and the time frame. thnx


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi GiraffesGiraffes, Are you in Aus.
I am looking for jobs in IT sector.
Any ideas hows the market now?
I have submitted the req docs today.
I am wondering how long is the wait from now to visa issue?
How long before I shud enter Aus after the issue of visa

Thanks!




GiraffesGiraffes said:


> Other good websites are:
> 
> employment[dot]byron[dot]com[dot]au
> mycareer[dot]com[dot]au
> ...


----------



## PrateekB (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I have done masters in Mechanical Engineering. What are the job prospects for a mechanical engineer on a 476 visa.


----------

